# PCA Worship



## Martin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello. I am curious about what to expect when attending a PCA (Presbyterian Church in America) service on Sunday mornings. Is there a set standard? I am mainly curious to know if they would be labeled contemporary or traditional and such. Thanks.


----------



## Philip (Nov 13, 2011)

The PCA runs the gamut from extremely traditional to very contemporary---often in the same presbytery. Mississippi tends toward the traditional side of things, but it really depends on the church.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 13, 2011)

If possible/available, visit the church website. You may be able to tell that way. If that fails, contact the pastor and ask him.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> If possible/available, visit the church website. You may be able to tell that way. If that fails, contact the pastor and ask him.



Some of dem country Missipi PCA churches ain't gonna have no website an mebbe no pastor neither. 

But I think Eric is not too far out in the sticks.


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

Faith Brookhaven

Worship Style
Traditional, but we've been known to mix in a guitar or two from time to time. We sing hymns with rich lyrics that help us better see Jesus and his love. We pray because we know we need God's help. We turn to God's Word to hear from him.
Faith Presbyterian Church / Faith / Home

That being said, by looking at their website, I'm guessing they may be trending toward blended. 

New Covenant McComb

* To that end, we affirm that:

We are to worship God as He commands, not as we propose
God desires the obedient praise of His people

* We seek for our worship to be:

Biblical
Characterized by both reverence and joy
Structured but not stuffy
Honoring of biblical tradition while not being bound by traditionalism
Focused on that which brings pleasure to God, rather than being consumer-driven
Our Values

I couldn't find anything specific for Meadville Meadville Presbyterian Church
but my guess would be traditional in a rural sense.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Likely, very focused on clear teaching of God's Word, and careful handling of the sacraments, within a reformed theology framework for faith and practice.

The size of the congregation, as in any denomination, makes a big difference in determining the character of the particular church.

Many congregations will have Sunday School or Family Bible School in times adjacent to the service, make a point to attend one of those as well to get a better perspective to answer your question.

Very likely, you will be struck by the high quality of biblical exposition, and the way covenant theology brings together people of every age, soli deo gloria.


----------



## Gage Browning (Nov 14, 2011)

Having been in the PCA now for 18 years, I've seen "styles" that reminded me of High Church Anglicanism, some that looked and sounded, "Southern Baptist", and some very traditional. For instance I've seen Pastor's in Suites, a button down shirt, a black robe, and some with various colors of robes and a clerical collar.


----------



## Berean (Nov 14, 2011)

Gage Browning said:


> I've seen Pastor's in Suites



Hopefully each with their wives and children.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 15, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> Likely, very focused on clear teaching of God's Word, and careful handling of the sacraments, within a reformed theology framework for faith and practice.
> 
> The size of the congregation, as in any denomination, makes a big difference in determining the character of the particular church.
> 
> ...



I, too, have been in the PCA a long time and have seen the full spectrum, and this about sums it up, though I have a been in a few PCA churches that left me scratching my head.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 15, 2011)

In the south, you can find PCA churches that started with the determination to be reformed, and you can find churches that couldn't stand to be in the PCUS. The latter often (but not always!) gives a generalized warm-fuzzy southern Christianity with worship justified by: "well, if it brings them in," or we've always done it this way" or any other of a dozen reasons that have nothing to do with the RPW.


----------



## Martin (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I was researching local PCA churches, two of them being New Covenant and the other one being Faith. To me, glancing over the websites New Covenant seemed traditional while Faith seemed a little less. It made me curious to how worship is in the PCA. Personally, I prefer somewhere between traditional and high churchish.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Eric said:


> I was researching local PCA churches, two of them being New Covenant and the other one being Faith.


 Do you mean the church names?


----------

